# Bird Watching



## drifter (Apr 27, 2020)

All my bird watching heretofore has been in my back yard. But we are moving. I have moved my patio
To the front yard, in the process of moving bird feeder to front yard. It is easier for me to get to. My neighbor
Got me some bird seeds today. I've cleaned my binoculars and will set out my feeder if I'm feeling energetic.
I'll not put out humming bird feeders. Only one good size feeder. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2020)

drifter said:


> I'll not put out humming bird feeders.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 101619


I must say, I do like yours. Ken. The problem is, I've only seen two different humming birds in eight years. We put liquid in the feeder, forget about
it, it rains ad ruins what's inside the feeder, weakens it, so no decent humming bird would drink from it. Most often our humming bird, a dark grey, only took a sip or two and fly off, maybe never to seen only two or three times that (or any) year. But I do like your feeder. I've looked all around our stores, back when I could get out and look around . Yours is attractive. I think maybe the humming birds think we are not good hosts.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2020)

Got my birdfeeding pole moved from the back yard from the front. The kid next door mowed my yard, fore and aft, under his daddy's supervision. I kicked in a little extra to get him to move the pole and sweep off the front porch. Don't intend to hang the birdfeeder today, expecting rain, posible storms. A map of the weather shows it building just west of us. I'll wait until tomorrow to hang the feeder till the wind and rain pass over. Wouldn't want to get the bird feed wet. Think north central Texas may be in for some weather also, including Dallas area.
Hard to tell down there. They have more space.


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2020)

Nope these storms are sliding down into southeastern Oklahma, into east Texas. The metropex will see none of our weather tonight.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 28, 2020)

A beautiful bright red male cardinal
   came and sat, and nibbled from the dish on the bottom of the feeder near my window, today,  
along with a goldfinch, who ate on the opposite side of it, at the same moments...
I was very pleased to see them!

Worth the efforts involved!
I hope you can enjoy the new location, for you and your wild bird feeder,  @drifter


----------



## Keesha (Apr 28, 2020)

drifter said:


> I must say, I do like yours. Ken. The problem is, I've only seen two different humming birds in eight years. We put liquid in the feeder, forget about
> it, it rains ad ruins what's inside the feeder, weakens it, so no decent humming bird would drink from it. Most often our humming bird, a dark grey, only took a sip or two and fly off, maybe never to seen only two or three times that (or any) year. But I do like your feeder. I've looked all around our stores, back when I could get out and look around . Yours is attractive. I think maybe the humming birds think we are not good hosts.


Pfft! 
Ungrateful humming bird.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 28, 2020)

I put out two hummingbird feeders today. One in front of the house outside the kitchen window and one in the back of the house outside the sunroom. I have to keep them separate, otherwise those little guys/gals squabble all summer. The females are the tough ones just like a number of other species.

We get Ruby Throated hummingbirds, and supposedly an occasional Rufus which I have never seen in my 25 years of living in this area. Now I will have to change their feed every three days until they travel back down South. (And they do not hitchhike on the backs of Canadian Geese going South like the rumor declares.)


----------



## drifter (Apr 28, 2020)

Kaila said:


> A beautiful bright red male cardinal
> came and sat, and nibbled from the dish on the bottom of the feeder near my window, today,
> along with a goldfinch, who ate on the opposite side of it, at the same moments...
> I was very pleased to see them!
> ...


That's what makes it worth while.


----------



## hollydolly (May 16, 2020)

While hubs is digging up the garden to make a new patio area , this little robin is on the constant hunt for food for the chicks in the nest. He alternates between the feeders  and fresh worms... he sits waiting patiently sometimes just to get a few big juicy ones at a time..
 Yesterday


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

I'm sure that this cute and dutiful parent, 
appreciates your hubby's work at helping to get those worms moving and more easily visible!

Great photo op, taken advantage of too, Holly!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2020)

This is a black headed grosbeak, Outside my nieces house. She lives in the country, gets a big variety of visitors


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2020)

That also looks a lot like a Baltimore Oriole, to me.
They must be pretty similar.
Beautiful picture, @Marie5656 !  He does look well-fed, too.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 16, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That also looks a lot like a Baltimore Oriole, to me.
> They must be pretty similar.
> Beautiful picture, @Marie5656 !  He does look well-fed, too.


I did an image search on Google...got that result, but to be honest, I thought it was an Oriole too. LOL


----------



## Kaila (May 21, 2020)

@Sliverfox 
What types of wild birds come to those PVC tube feeders, you've got up in your trees?


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 8, 2020)

These birds are common where I live in Sydney. I love these cheeky parrots.
The rainbow lorrikeets visit my backyard and I often see groups of galahs feeding on suburban lawns. The don't usually associate with each other. I suspect this photo was taken at a wildlife sanctuary.


----------



## gordino (Jun 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> While hubs is digging up the garden to make a new patio area , this little robin is on the constant hunt for food for the chicks in the nest. He alternates between the feeders  and fresh worms... he sits waiting patiently sometimes just to get a few big juicy ones at a time..
> Yesterday


We have got a pair of blue tits, nesting in our bird box. I dont know where they get there energy from, there backwards and forwards all day long feeding there chicks.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 8, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That also *looks a lot like a Baltimore Oriole*, to me.
> They must be pretty similar.
> Beautiful picture, @Marie5656 !  He does look well-fed, too.


Correct, it is indeed a Baltimore Oriole.

The Black-headed Grosbeak, has a much heavier, more stout beak.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 8, 2020)

gordino said:


> We have got a pair of blue tits, nesting in our bird box. I dont know where they get there energy from, there backwards and forwards all day long feeding there chicks.


 Red robins are the same, so fast to get the worms, or the food from the feeders whatever is available ,  fly at speed to the nest then  back again a few seconds later , rinse and repeat for hours..  endless amusement for us ..


----------



## gordino (Jun 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Red robins are the same, so fast to get the worms, or the food from the feeders whatever is available ,  fly at speed to the nest then  back again a few seconds later , rinse and repeat for hours..  endless amusement for us ..
> [There seems to be more birds, in our garden this year than normal, we have got a lot of young starlings feeding on the lawn too. It is nice to watch them all, the young ones are able to feed themselves now.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 10, 2020)

Ants attacked my hummingbird feeders and drowned!  These rather large and not very bright ants do nothing but foul the liquid and turn it into a disgusting, sticky graveyard that no self-respecting hummingbird would ever think to visit.  Cleaning it out daily is just disgusting and the ants that don't drown are making there way into my house.  I'm about to give up.  /-;


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> These birds are common where I live in Sydney. I love these cheeky parrots.
> The rainbow lorrikeets visit my backyard and I often see groups of galahs feeding on suburban lawns. The don't usually associate with each other. I suspect this photo was taken at a wildlife sanctuary.


OMG..I would be in 7th heaven if we had birds as colourful as those here


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaila,, just wandered back to this   forum.
To answer your  question about  what kind of birds are using the    tube  feeder,, all kinds.
I put  sunflower seeds in it.

Its a 20 inch long  4 inch diameter  PVC pipe.  With feeder ports & perches .
Bought it at a craft  fair.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> Ants attacked my hummingbird feeders and drowned! These rather large and not very bright ants do nothing but foul the liquid and turn it into a disgusting,



If it is mounted on a pole in the ground, could you try a Vaseline on the pole; they might not be able to climb up to go for a swim?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaila said:


> If it is mounted on a pole in the ground, could you try a Vaseline on the pole; they might not be able to climb up to go for a swim?


Yeah. They’ll just all get stuck on the bird feeder pole. ...lol


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaila said:


> If it is mounted on a pole in the ground, could you try a Vaseline on the pole; they might not be able to climb up to go for a swim?


That worked on the squirrels with the tube feeder, but the hummingbird feeders are mounted on top of the stair posts.  I might try putting ant killer around the base... hmmm.


----------



## gordino (Jun 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> If it is mounted on a pole in the ground, could you try a Vaseline on the pole; they might not be able to climb up to go for a swim?


You can get sticky bands, for fruit trees, would they do the trick.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

I didn't think it was a _great_ idea, I'd had about the Vasoline,
 but it was the only one I could think of, at the time.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

@Keesha   and @Em in Ohio 
(and anyone else who is interested,  and Welcome,  @gordino  )


"In my own defense" of the silly suggestion of vasoline to be applied to the pole, for a hummingbird feeder,
to prevent ants from climbing all the way up, thereby diving in for a group swim... 

I actually had imagined, NOT them all getting stuck in the vasoline, and simply causing an alternate disgusting mess.. 

But rather, I had imagined, the ants, would find themselves all slipping and sliding, back down to the ground....unable to climb the slippery one....

and then, unharmed but with hurt pride,
 all the ants would be discussing the situation, and coming to a unanimous decision, 
to leave the property and go elsewhere, to look for a different sweet swimming hole,
or instead, to travel and visit some of their relatives, who live out of town.....


Since you don't seem to see all the wisdom in that suggestion of mine 
I am prepared to make a different suggestion now.

How about:
 Em gets a new pet....an anteater..... and they all find some balance and natural solution....and IF the anteater becomes a problem, then Em could google, to find out what additional pet to get, which would control the anteater, in similarly natural manner.....

Or feel free, to ask me for additional ideas, anytime any of you need any.


Btw, are there any hummingbirds in your vicinity, Em?  

If so, then Perhaps, you could just plant colorful flowers that they would enjoy feeding at,
and ditch the hummingbird feeder altogether?


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2020)

gordino said:


> You can get sticky bands, for fruit trees, would they do the trick.


I've never heard of sticky bands for fruit trees, but I'll look it up and see if such a thing is available here - Thanks!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Keesha   and @Em in Ohio
> (and anyone else who is interested,  and Welcome,  @gordino  )
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my!  You were on a roll!  Enjoyed this immensely!  I do have some flowering bushes that were _supposed_ to attract hummingbirds, but the tiny creatures have apparently become accustomed to dining from fancy plastic feeders!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> "_all the ants would be discussing the situation, and coming to a unanimous decision,
> to leave the property and go elsewhere, to look for a different sweet swimming hole,
> or instead, to travel and visit some of their relatives, who live out of town.._..."


LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2020)

Hummers like trumpet shaped blossoms as well as colorful.

https://www.countryliving.com/gardening/g32196978/flowers-that-attract-hummingbirds/


----------



## Kaila (Jun 12, 2020)

True.  They do.

I've seen them feed at morning glory flowers,
but you'd need to be up and out, early in the morning, in order to see them then.
Those flowers close up, when the sun gets high, toward noon.

I've seen them feed off of gladioli flowers, especially red or yellow ones,
but those take a long time to grow plants first, and later, to bloom, so you'd have to wait till near Autumn, to see them then.

I have also seen them feed off some bright colored flowers, that were not trumpet shaped ,
such as flat zinnia's, but you have to be watching closely, and look very quick!

So, I will try not to get on another roll here, but you get my drift. 

Thanks, to RR and Em and Kee, above, for helping me to laugh and smile today.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 12, 2020)

@Kaila it was you that had me in stitches with the ant family plans!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 14, 2020)

Sat out in the back yard, this AM, and was treated to the antics of a flock of wrens (the above pic is stock--they moved too fast for me to get their photo).  Bobbing, twittering and fluttering, about 8 of them flew from branch to branch.  They perched head-down on the trunk of the tree and I think one especially brave one was trying to get me to leave:  landing several times on the painted banister of the stairway on which I was sitting, he gave me the beady eye, chirped and all but stomped his little feet.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 14, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> the antics of a flock of wrens (the above pic is stock--they moved too fast for me to get their photo)



Oh yes, I can remember trying, but they were too fast for me as well!
I enjoyed your story about what he was thinking!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 14, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 109632
> 
> Sat out in the back yard, this AM, and was treated to the antics of a flock of wrens (the above pic is stock--they moved too fast for me to get their photo).  Bobbing, twittering and fluttering, about 8 of them flew from branch to branch.  They perched head-down on the trunk of the tree and I think one especially brave one was trying to get me to leave:  landing several times on the painted banister of the stairway on which I was sitting, he gave me the beady eye, chirped and all but stomped his little feet.


Yesterday, after my long-awaited tax prep appointment, I crossed the street to a dollar store to wait for my ride.  There was a next of wrens between the overhang and the downspout, providing me with entertainment for half an hour!  I could only hear the babies, but the parents were SO busy going back and forth, and eyeing everyone who entered or left!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 15, 2020)

Our hummingbird feeder hangs  off our porch.
I've greased the hanger with Vaseline.
Seems to keep the ants  from getting in  the feeder.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Our hummingbird feeder hangs off our porch.
> I've greased the hanger with Vaseline.
> Seems to keep the ants from getting in the feeder.



But we all want to know....do the ants get their feet stuck and die in a gooey awful group mess?

OR, do they slip off, and run away....and leave the feeder, nice and pleasant then, for both the hummingbirds, and the viewers?

( @Em in Ohio ) ( @Keesha )

Attention also:  RR , Cinnamon, Gordino…..others?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 15, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @Keesha   and @Em in Ohio
> (and anyone else who is interested,  and Welcome,  @gordino  )
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great animated movie.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 15, 2020)

^^^^^

Should we cast a giant person to wear an Anteater costume, 
OR should we train a real live Anteater for the role?  

OH<> You said an _*animated*_  movie!
I know what that means.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 21, 2020)

This is my treat this morning......my first baby Robin of the summer.....has been a very long time since i've seen one this young, think maybe he popped out of the nest a little soon.....Hope he can stay safe till he can fly better.....from the neighbours cats.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Our hummingbird feeder hangs  off our porch.
> I've greased the hanger with Vaseline.
> Seems to keep the ants  from getting in  the feeder.


my mother has to do that with hers too.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 21, 2020)

While walking past a low hanging  bird house  this morning  , a tiny head popped out expecting  Mama bird.
Baby bird watched me , watch it,, was so cute.

They are  swallows which eat  bugs.
Hope they stay around all Summer.


----------

